# Went on my first Hunt today



## biobacon

So I went on my first hunt today. I did not get a turkey. But I did see them through my Binos. They went right past us in the field behind us, at least a hundred plus yards away. As we were waiting we saw two of the biggest bucks Ive ever seen come out of the woods combine that with the three we saw going in and another group of four for 11 deer at least 3 bucks. It was so cool. Im telling you the big ones got less then 20 yards in front of us. Man if only it were deer season, my mentor said they were at least 3 years and more then likely 12-14 points. After all the excitement ended we followed the turkey tracks and spooked a coyote, my mentor hates coyote and sure wished he had had his muzzleloader instead of our shotguns. On the plus side we are pretty sure where to set up next week so maybe Sunday I get one. Even with out taking one I had an awesome day. I was worried I would be bored, no way it was awesome. Course my mentor said you don't get to see all that action that ofte:eyebulge:n.


----------



## PipLogan

Good deal! I'm going out Saturday . Good luck buddy.


----------



## camo2460

Thats what hunting is all about, not just killing an animal, but being part of nature and having a great day. Good luck on your next hunt.


----------



## bigg777

Bio - I see you have found the real magic of hunting --- it's the experience in the ourdoors, not just the harvest!

Congrats on a successful hunt! Enjoy the hundreds of hours you'll spend in the woods and marshes going forward!

My one tip to make your next turkey hunt more enjoyable, is get a good a$$ pad, if you don't have one already.

Hunt safe!


----------



## bigg777

BTW, I'll be hauntin'em up in PA Saturday.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler

Yes that was an over the top day.
Cherish it write it down so you can read it later 
Hug the tiniest part of the memory what did you smell hear
write it all down.
The good news is some of my most interesting harvests have 
been the times when I woke up and found something feeding
within arms reach!


----------



## fishparts2003

Sounds like a great day!!!


----------



## goshengirl

How awesome is it that you have a mentor like that to learn from. What a blessing!
Sounds like a great day, with many more to come. :congrat:


----------



## biobacon

I forgot to say that after we stoped hunting he took me into the deeper woods and showed me a bunch of stuff that could be eaten and told me how to prepare it but I was so jacked about the hunt I don't remember much. I think we also came across some kind of canning or moon shine site as there were several beaten down rusted tubs and all kinds of broken glass. The old thick stuff. I thought we might find a foundation of a cabin up the hill a bit but did not. My mentor and I once worked a historical site like that. The farther up a hill we went the more we found till we found a trace of a stone foundation. Thanks all for the kind words and good luck to all of you going out this weekend.


----------



## Huntmaster

Congrats bio!! You'll be hooked forever now!!


----------



## cowboyhermit

I am really glad it worked out well for you, have seen people have bad experiences and give up on it quickly (either out with rambo the almighty hunter, some mystical druid guy in tune with the earth, getting bored or some other reason). Also it is great that you get along with your mentor, just remember that people tend to think the way they do things is the only right way. At some point in the future you might find you like doing things a bit differently and of course that is fine, there is no right way to hunt. I know some people who hate coyotes and kill them any chance they get, yet I actually raise all sorts of livestock and I consider them an asset. I only shoot them when they are in prime (fur) or if they are sick or injured, of course they may be overpopulated or a serious problem in other areas.

It is really great to hear about the world getting another safe responsible hunter and I hope you have fun.


----------



## bigg777

Although I didn't go "hunting" today, I did go scouting for Eastern Wild Turkey(Meleagris Gallopavo). This was one of the best "turkey hunting" days I've ever had. Between the two spots that I like to hunt, I saw 4 gobblers, a hen, 4 Ruffed Grouse and 3 deer, along with innumerable Grey Squirrel, and several chipmunk.

It was a beautiful mid-60s degree day in the Pocono Mts. of PA, and the actual season opens Saturday, the 27th.

I'm really looking forward to some roasted wild turkey breast and turkey jerky!!

Although I have stacked the odds in my favor, by knowing where the flocks are frequenting, I know better than to count my turkeys before they're dispatched!!


----------



## CoffeeTastic

Sounds great . I remember my first hunt as a young lad. Took a shoot at some birds and fell on my ass from the recoil.


----------



## oif_ghost_tod

:fistbump:

The more we all live off the land and less off 'the system', the better!

People who say they 'haven't seen a deer/turkey/duck in forever' are probably just crappy hunters. I see more turkeys while out walking my dogs than I could ever eat in a lifetime. Plus whitetail deer, pheasants, quail, and waterfowl, all within walking distance. The down side is it might snow tonight and its April 24.


----------



## Startingout-Blair

bigg777 said:


> BTW, I'll be hauntin'em up in PA Saturday.


What area of PA are you headed to Saturday?


----------



## BillM

*Only one correction*



biobacon said:


> So I went on my first hunt today. I did not get a turkey. But I did see them through my Binos. They went right past us in the field behind us, at least a hundred plus yards away. As we were waiting we saw two of the biggest bucks Ive ever seen come out of the woods combine that with the three we saw going in and another group of four for 11 deer at least 3 bucks. It was so cool. Im telling you the big ones got less then 20 yards in front of us. Man if only it were deer season, my mentor said they were at least 3 years and more then likely 12-14 points. After all the excitement ended we followed the turkey tracks and spooked a coyote, my mentor hates coyote and sure wished he had had his muzzleloader instead of our shotguns. On the plus side we are pretty sure where to set up next week so maybe Sunday I get one. Even with out taking one I had an awesome day. I was worried I would be bored, no way it was awesome. Course my mentor said you don't get to see all that action that ofte:eyebulge:n.


If you ever come south of Ohio, be sure to call him your Buddy.

We don't have no "mentors" down here.


----------



## bigg777

Startingout-Blair said:


> What area of PA are you headed to Saturday?


I'l be in the southern tier of the Poconos, near Jim Thorpe.


----------



## Immolatus

Sounds awesome!
My only experience hunting was 2 seasons ago, out with my buddy for a total of about a week. Froze my a** off half the time, and never fired a shot. Still had loads of fun, and would love to do it again. I just need to find someone to go with in MD. If I dont find anyone by next year, I'll prolly at least go out varmint huntin by myself just for kicks. I dont think I'll go deer hunting alone, I wouldnt know what to do with one.


----------



## cowboyhermit

My best times actually hunting (as opposed to having fun out with "the guys") have all been when I was on my own, it is quite a different experience for me. Of course a deer can seem daunting if you are new at it, heck when I took a break for a couple years it took me a while to remember everything, there are MANY ways to butcher an animal.
If a person wants to hunt alone it can be great though. A moose is a bit tough one guy but it is entirely possible to field dress and pack one out a mile or two even without an atv(especially with a good pack frame), just try to get one in the morning
As for a deer, after you have done 10 or 100 it is really not a big deal. I often see people talking about being in survival situations and not shooting a deer because it is too much to deal with heck for someone who has done it for years it is not a big deal in any way. Oh yeah, the deer up here in the Alberta/Saskatchewan are big too.


----------



## bigg777

This will seem odd to every vegan/vegetarian, and to some of you that have been divorced from nature by circumstance or choice.

One of the most natural acts an adult can experience is the taking of life inorder to ensure your survival. Even those of you that refuse to eat animal products must consume living entities to survive and thrive.

I recommend the harvesting for consumption of mammal/bird/fish life in order for you to understand that physically, we are not unlike most of God's creatures. It is very humbling to eviscerate an animal that is approximately human size, such as a deer or bear. All of the organs are about the same size as ours and the skeletal and muscle structure are roughly the same.

I never cease to be amazed at the fragility of life when I am "gutting" an animal. I no longer do my own butchering, merely for convenince. Although it is not pleasant to eviscerate and break down a human size animal it is a task that will help many of you to truly appreciate the value of the life that was given, so that yours could continue.


----------



## bigg777

I went on my "umpteenth" hunt today and it just never gets old.

I harvested a nice young Jake this morning in the Pocono Mts. of PA!


----------

